# Nightmare Before Christmas



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

little_miss_scare_all said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add I am looking for the Jack and Sally figurines from this year as well. I also have an extra animated plush Oogie that could be usrd in making a deal. Stores only received one of him, and he is pretty damn adorable! Looks great with his animated Jack counterpart
> 
> Thanks for looking.


----------

